# Newbie with a Sig P250



## NobodyxSigxP250 (Feb 25, 2013)

I just purchased my first handgun a couple of months ago and it is a Sig Sauer P250 9mm. Unfortunately I live in Texas and right now trying to find 9mm ammo is like trying to find a PS3 during Christmas the first year it was out. Maybe even harder.

Well I went to a gun show last month and purchased ammo the only place I could find it (and got ripped off). I got a 50 rd box of Winchester White Box and bought a box of Hornady XTP jhp and 2 boxes of Federal Personal Defense jhp. I also made a newbie mistake and bought a box of Tula steel cased ammo realizing later I shouldn't be shooting steel. 

My question is when I do find some ammo in stores what are some dependable home defense ammo and what would be good for target shooting?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome...........I use Winchester WB, or Blazer brass/////


----------

